# Found the Tuna Again! BFT action in Destin!



## pimpfist

Hello everyone!

Had an epic Tuna jack down in Destin today. Went out to our spot where we caught our last tuna (last Sunday). My buddy hooks up to a BFT on his SUP (Bote Paddleboard) and lands him about 20 mins later!

Next, we rig up a live cig on 40lb floro with a circle hook, drop him over the side of the Yak... He takes off swimming straight down... three seconds later, spool is still open and line starts ripping off, slam the bail down and BAM!!! Tuna On!!! We upgraded our gear (SSV6500 + 40lb slick 8) this time so instead of a 50 minute fight it took us about 12 minutes to get this one up for the tail grab!

Three minutes later, my buddy (only his 2nd time offshore!) is hooked up and we can see that he's getting pulled forward at a pretty good clip and his rod is jerking back and forth on the run, another Tuna on!!! His rod snaps in half as the Tuna takes off on a deep run lol!! Luckily he was able to still fight the fish and ended up getting his first BFT! A 28 pounder!

I got the whole tuna fight (our tuna) on GoPro and will be posting it as soon as I get time.

Here's the edited version "Thunnus Maestro".






Here's the raw GoPro video footage. I'll edit it up sometime but I have to find a good song to go with it first!






Anyway, here are some pics!


----------



## aquatic argobull

Good for you, man. That kid has more good fishing stories than I do.


----------



## Chris V

Future terror of the seas there. Change that, fish need to watch for him now!

Great report!


----------



## wchou94

I have a hobie oasis and I'm looking for places to launch in Destin where do you put in at?


----------



## pimpfist

wchou94 said:


> I have a hobie oasis and I'm looking for places to launch in Destin where do you put in at?


Shirah Street public beach access on Scenic 98, just google it up! -JJ


----------



## ThaFish

Man, I wish I was catching fish like that at his age! Glad you guys had a great time out there.


----------



## coolbluestreak

Awesome fish guys!
I can't imagine fishing from a SUP, I can barely stand up on one!


----------



## Night Wing

Excellent video. :thumbsup: Looks super in high definition and full screen mode. :thumbup:

Wish we had blackfin tuna close to shore where I live, but alas, we don't. Excellent eating specie.


----------



## Cea

Completely outstanding!!!!!


----------



## jbs_bama

That is awesome! You guys are wearing out the tuna over there. Congrats!


----------



## Disco

You guys going again next weekend?


----------



## pimpfist

Disco said:


> You guys going again next weekend?


Hi Disco, yeah we'll be out again if it's not blowing too hard or freezing cold. I'll be watching the weather reports. -JJ


----------



## JD7.62

Hell yeah! The mahi have been thick in Pcola and the BFT thick over there in Destin and Navarre has been rather dead. Thats AWESOME and a BFT from a SUP, that has to be a first in this area!


----------



## parrothead

Your kid has NO fear !!! LOL. Very nice catch. You guys are killing em !!!!

Scott


----------



## Disco

Dude I just watched the video!!! Your kid is a beast! Im truly impressed with him and the work he put in with the fish! How old was he when you started taking him out on the water fishing? How long have yall been yak fishing?


----------



## punkfishking

Awesome catch man. I swear i just looked up your spot on google maps and i zoomed in on the water just below the beach access and it looks like your tandem kayak and your buddy on his paddleboard. Maybe a really recent sattelite pic? Anyway, thanks for sharing info and an awesomefishing story.


----------



## punkfishking

Just looked again and realized it is a green paddle board. Sorry, thoight i had good observation skills.


----------



## 85okhai

that is awesome!


----------



## pimpfist

Disco said:


> Dude I just watched the video!!! Your kid is a beast! Im truly impressed with him and the work he put in with the fish! How old was he when you started taking him out on the water fishing? How long have yall been yak fishing?


We started Kayak fishing last season, he was 11 years old then. Been Kayak fishing for two seasons. Before that, I would take him to Okaloosa Island pier where he mastered the art of jigging up cigs and bait on gold hook rigs. He also caught a ton of spanish and bonita on the pier. 

Thanks for the comments! -JJ


----------



## pimpfist

punkfishking said:


> Awesome catch man. I swear i just looked up your spot on google maps and i zoomed in on the water just below the beach access and it looks like your tandem kayak and your buddy on his paddleboard. Maybe a really recent sattelite pic? Anyway, thanks for sharing info and an awesomefishing story.


Ah man, that would of been too cool! I just checked it out and I can see some yellow kayaks but it's not us (I can see paddles lol).


----------



## badonskybuccaneers

Nice fish, thanks for sharing the video.


----------



## sharkpunch

Nice fish! Those are my stomping grounds. Got a BFT and sail out there last year in September. Great report.


----------



## Kim

Reading your post seeing the video and pics not to mention the smile on that kids face..... I have to say it made me wish that I was there. Great post keep them coming.


----------



## pimpfist

sharkpunch said:


> Nice fish! Those are my stomping grounds. Got a BFT and sail out there last year in September. Great report.


Hi Sharkpunch, we remember seeing you out there last September. You were jigging up bait and we drifted by asking if you were the guy that just caught a sailfish... I think you were pulling live cigs on a green squid skirt.

Later that evening, I checked the forums and saw that you caught a BFT that day! -JJ


----------



## ARslinger

man that vid was badass, the music and slow motion really made it perfect. And your son can fish!!


----------



## Disco

Pimp we ran into your son yesterday at the docks on the harbor. He helped us catch bait so we could target big reds. He is a good kid!!! You can tell he loves to fish. To bad he didn't have his kayak we totally would have invited him along maybe he could teach us to fish lol. We struck out badly we just couldn't get the reds to bite. We stayed inshore and fished the bridge, pass, and harbor.


----------



## sharkpunch

pimpfist said:


> Hi Sharkpunch, we remember seeing you out there last September. You were jigging up bait and we drifted by asking if you were the guy that just caught a sailfish... I think you were pulling live cigs on a green squid skirt.
> 
> Later that evening, I checked the forums and saw that you caught a BFT that day! -JJ


I remember that. I just wasn't sure if it was the same tandem kayak. Great job on getting a BFT of your own!


----------



## pimpfist

Disco said:


> Pimp we ran into your son yesterday at the docks on the harbor. He helped us catch bait so we could target big reds. He is a good kid!!! You can tell he loves to fish. To bad he didn't have his kayak we totally would have invited him along maybe he could teach us to fish lol. We struck out badly we just couldn't get the reds to bite. We stayed inshore and fished the bridge, pass, and harbor.


Hi Disco, he said he saw ya'll out there. Sorry to hear you struck out! -JJ


----------



## beachsceneguy

that was too cool. great video, too 11:thumbsup::thumbup:


----------



## deltacreekflies

anywhere I can launch a skiff and catch a bft?


----------



## pimpfist

deltacreekflies said:


> anywhere I can launch a skiff and catch a bft?


Do you mean in the Destin area? I think you would have to go through the pass. Personally, I would not do it in a skiff. Sure you can make it out just fine if it's flat but if the conditions change, you might be screwed trying to come back in. Just my opinion... -JJ


----------



## tailfisher1979

deltacreekflies said:


> anywhere I can launch a skiff and catch a bft?


Pick a post-front day with good north wind for the skiff. Any nearshore wreck will produce but this wreck has been hot this fall for BFT. Its a short run from the pass down the beach. PM me for the name of it. Its public.


----------

